# SHUR KETCH gets turned back Saturday



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

WELL for Sat. da weatherman says 3 to 4ers, but we had to see.....MFers were right this time. CAPT Ed, Skip and myself headed out of Sherman Cove to get a taste of sea-air, and damn, we got it. Four footers MY ASS . But we pushed, flopped, and shake n baked about 10 miles, "heading for the Edge", 10 miles in an hour???? FI, turning back. Got about 5 miles offshore and caught some bait at the Tex, then tried for some AJ, BUT...........nothing biting, "heavy chop" throwing us around, BE MEN, :no: Retreat.....safely back at SCM, cleaned da boat, had a Happy End of Cruise toast, and off to ZELDA'S SPANKY'S :thumbsup:. Still better than........


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

more pics....


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice pictures anyway, I have been burned by the weather man on both sides of it they say 2-3 and it's calm and the say 1 foot or less and it's 3 footers.

Glad you made it back safe see you on the water soon.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

We pretty much had the same experience Saturday. It was the last day I would be able to take a friend so we tried in spite of the forecast. Tried the 10mph slow chug toward the edge, but decided it just wasn't worth it. Ended up catching a few saltwater cats in the inlet and eventually ventured back out over one of the pyramids of the trolling corridor a few miles east of the inlet, but it was nearly impossible to hold over a pyramid in that weather and only some small croakers were home. Pretty disappointing day. Ended up taking a boat ride to the Ole River Bar for lunch. 

I knew it was going to be bad when I started to see white caps on the intracoastal at 6:30am.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, we don't often get turned back from an edge trip, but Saturday was a bit too rough. Anchoring or holding on a spot wasn't going to happen and the further we went out the larger the waves got. Actually I'm surprised we got out ten miles.......guess we don't give up easily. Talked to a couple of boats that had planned for the edge and they also turned around. Come on April first for some good weather and seasons on a few fish to be opened again!! Still beats watching TV............Ed


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

don't know if you don't go Glad it was a safe trip Have another Beer


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You just never know unless you get off the couch and go after it. Next time will be a charm.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

What? you could of at least posted a picture of your beer in the cooler without the fish mixed in. At least y'all attempted it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The beer was gone!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Ya, Skip was in MY cooler.....:thumbdown:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Poor planning!


----------

